# Ideas for mounting Enerdel Modules



## JCC (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm sitting on a number of moxie EnerDel modules that I plan on using in an upcoming EV build. Right now I'm trying to look at convenient, but secure ways to hold the modules in place.

It would be awesome if any owners of such batteries could share some insights.

The modules look like this:


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=367019

^This is how I mounted mine. Cheap and easy.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi JCC, 

How many do you want to mount? I have some extra OEM 2-module cans, hardware and large tubs.

major


----------



## JCC (Mar 19, 2015)

AmpEater said:


> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=367019
> 
> ^This is how I mounted mine. Cheap and easy.


Awesome build!  That's mounting setup is pretty creative.


----------



## JCC (Mar 19, 2015)

major said:


> Hi JCC,
> 
> How many do you want to mount? I have some extra OEM 2-module cans, hardware and large tubs.
> 
> major


Hi major,

Currently, I'll be mounting 3 of the modules. I have a few of the OEM 2-module cans in which the modules currently reside. I may be interested in some of that hardware, depending on what you have. I imagine the large tubes are huge.

I've seen where you've tested these cells at 8C. I've considered using the cells at a little under 6C, and the end plate bus bars seem a little undersized. I'm cautious about local heating of the nearby cells due to the heat generated by running 6C through those bus bars. Did you notice them getting warm when you did your tests?

Some alternatives include making a custom endplate out of HDPE that uses a thicker/wider bus bar, using the end plate from the power cells, or even a plate that bolts to the side, as in the photo below. Note that I'm not planning on more cells in series than 2P.


----------



## JCC (Mar 19, 2015)

On another note, it seems some of the ways to mount these cells are as follows:

1. Clamp them in a manner similar to AmpEater

2. Use the existing bolts, and with smaller M5 bolts connecting to some sub frame structure

3. Replace the existing through bolts with threaded rod w/ insulated sleeve, allowing the modules to be clamped to a subframe structure


----------

